# Meet Sailor, my daughter's rescue..



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My daughter and bf rescued sweet Sailor two weeks ago, they lost out on adopting 3 before him, but they are tickled pink with their new addition...He's two yrs old, and shepherd/border collie mix... his name was Sherlock, but they changed it to Sailor, which he took to immediately.....Nitro and Nash have fallen in love with him too!!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Sailor is a Very pretty little one. You can see personality in his face. Your family is beautiful and what a wonderful Christmas present. Hope you keep us updated on his progress, but he looks like one happy fellow.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, he's gorgeous! I'm so happy for your daughter and her bf. My daughter is also trying to adopt. She and her hubby have struck out thrice now, so they're hoping #4's the charm for them also. 

Sailor's now on his way to Happily Ever After.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sailor*

I love Sailor-he is precious and beautiful!!
Wow!
So glad that Sailor has a loving family and that they have a loving dog!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sailor was kept in a cage for the most part of his first two years....he didnt know how to run, which he has now learned :: and he didnt know how to play....he got lots of toys for Christmas, he was a little overwhelmed with Nitro and Nash opening their presents, but he finally joined in....and he just got a life vest, since they have a boat, and they plan on taking him boating in the summer!!!! His coat looks sooo much better since they've had him on some meds, he had a little mange, or some flea problems....


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless their hearts for not giving up on rescue!! It is tough to 'miss out' but I do believe in 'meant to be'. So wonderful that Sailor has landed himself such a very special home, where he can learn to love, be loved and above all - 'be a dog'!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, he's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just gorgeous. Such personality in his face and those ears are so just adorable. Bless them for sticking it out and adopting from a rescue. The joys in watching him blossom are just so exciting. Everytime I see one of my fosters blossom just makes me smile.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is beautiful. His personality shines in his face, that's for sure!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sailor is so cute! Congratulations to your daughter and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Look at those bright eyes! What a handsome dog  Sailor is a very lucky guy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sailor*

So excited for Sailor and your daughter that Sailor finally has a home that treats him wonderfully! He must just love running!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So glad Sailor is doing so well with them. Talk about a Happy New Year for him, what a change of fortunes


----------

